# 06 calipers on a 67?



## Cory (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all, newbie here. I've had this car for 8 years, and this is by no means a numbers matching machine. This winter I finally pulled the trigger to do the brake upgrade that she's always needed. (Original manual drum/drum) I always planned on installing 18" rims, so I figured I might as well go with BIG brakes.

I thought the C4/C5 13" kit was the way to go, but I liked the big red calipers found on late model GTO's. As I could not find a kit offered on the web, I was forced to build a custom mounting bracket. 

I'm at the point of needing to bolt on some wheels/tires and go drive. I need to spend some $$$. My main concern is buying a set of wheels that don't fit, I know what wheel sizes and backspacing I'll need, my worry is buying wheels where the spokes hit the calipers. These calipers protrude 1/2 of inch out past flush with hub. 

Has anybody ran this set-up? Or have input on to what 18 wheel might work?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! Brake upgrade looks great!

I'd be very interested to see some pics of the brackets that you made.

As far as wheels go what kind of look were you going for? I'm thinking that a Torque thrust would/should work but maybe you can talk with a local wheel store and they can let you "borrow" a rim to see if it would work before you buy.

Again, welcome to the GTO forum!


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2014)

Great idea about borrowing a rim! I may just pay a visit to my local store later this week. I REALLY like the look of the original rally II, I also like the "Bandit" wheel Us Mags makes. (Attached pic) 

Does anyone have any experience with this wheel? 

I'll have to look into my computer for pics while making the brackets. I just took these quick and dirty.


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally got around to finding those pics, must say I suck at taking pictures. 

I used 2 pieces 1/4" flat iron welded together, 1/2" would of worked but would require some machining. To get the pads centered on the the rotor, took some trial and error. Maybe 4 or 5 hours and some beer. 

If I push hard enough I can lock-up the front up at 60mph, found that out courtesy of a VW.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice looking ride Cory, looks like you went with the "Bandit" wheels then? They look awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice car and nice wheels... they look like kind of like big modernized Rally IIs. I want to do the 17x8/17x9 repro Rally IIs when I finally get they money to do my wheels. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chrisplm (Sep 9, 2014)

Cory, 
Looks great.. what rotor did you use for the Newer GTO Caliper Upgrade?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cory said:


> Finally got around to finding those pics, must say I suck at taking pictures.
> 
> I used 2 pieces 1/4" flat iron welded together, 1/2" would of worked but would require some machining. To get the pads centered on the the rotor, took some trial and error. Maybe 4 or 5 hours and some beer.
> 
> If I push hard enough I can lock-up the front up at 60mph, found that out courtesy of a VW.


Cory -- Welcome. If you're close enough, drive by those "Graveyard Cars" clowns and show them what a real muscle car looks like.


----------

